# Ozark Mountain Longshot



## cannonball55 (Nov 21, 2011)

Painted a few in new colors and I changed the handle angle just a bit to make it line up with the arm brace a bit better. Kids are loving them. I want to try some large flat bands on them for myself to give them a little more umppff. I'll be adding some to Vendors forum soon. Just wanted to show off some of the new colors with the new handle angle.


----------



## SlingGal (Jun 18, 2011)

Those are awesome! :-D


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

*Very well, very simple and is very powerful.*
*Greeting*


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Bet those really pop a can!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Those are really great!


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Those look great! I wonder what sort of velocity those kids are getting with that long draw length. Could you please tell us what the metal is? Also, do you load the tube ends with something to keep the cable clamp from just crushing the tubing but not holding?

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

STARSHIPS BABY!!!!!!!!!!! I love em! Great job Cannon and welcome to the "Space Academy"!!!














Flatband


----------



## cannonball55 (Nov 21, 2011)

Not sure the speed they are getting but it sure seams alot faster than the store bought ones the kids have. I double the ends with a 1" piece of tubing. The clamps do pinch a bit on the outer piece but no damage occurs to the inner band as long as their doubled. I made a double band version that was kinda a prototype (was too hard for the kids to pull back) and I was putting 5/8" ball bearings and lugs nuts almost thru barn tin. It was tearing holes in it nicely. Flatbands should work in these as long as the same 1" piece of tubing was placed over them before clamping them on. They are made from 14 gauge steel tubing with 3/16" x 1" flat bar for forks and arm brace. Everything is mig welded. Plastic hole plugs in all tubing openings.

Heres pic of that earlier prototype with double bands.


----------



## cannonball55 (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks for all the kind words everyone! I'm pretty new to the forum and glad to be here, seams like a bunch of nice folks sling stones!


----------



## polecat (May 17, 2011)

those look like a lot of fun and powerfull
polecat


----------



## Cervantes (Jun 10, 2011)

Why didn't this type of sling shot exist when I was a kid?

I had to use a Red Ryder BB gun for my kicks, these would have worked my lats more, and chucked bigger ammo.
Sweet.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

These are awesome! I love them. Good work.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

If you want a quick, easy and reasonably cheap way to jazz up those handles a bit, head to the local bike store and get some moulded rubber grips.


----------



## cannonball55 (Nov 21, 2011)

I would love to use a grip as long as it was firmly attached. Because of the extended length there is alot of upward pull on the handle. If the handle was loose it could slip off causing the frame to fly backwards towards the shooter. Do they make some kind of stickum for bike grips? I thought of even welding a thick coil spring tightly around the handle to give it a grip. similiar to the welders hammer pictured below just with a larger shaft in the middle.
Thanks,
Stewart


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Those bike grips are made in several variations. Some "slip" on ... have to use alcohol to lubricate them. But others actually have a clamp that uses a machine screw and allen wrench ... those are the ones I would suggest. You have to match your welded handles to the standard size used for bike handlebars.

Another possibility is to use sports tape ... the sort sold for tennis racquets and other racquets ... also sold for wrapping bike handle bars. Again, your local bike shop would be a good place to start.

Let us know what you decide to use (if anything) and how it works for you.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## cannonball55 (Nov 21, 2011)

Good idea on the sport tape that would probably work really well and comes in different colors and camoflage.
Thanks,
Stewart


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Sports tape works really well.

You could always rubber dip it like Danny0663 did with a recent alloy shooter.

As for handles slipping off, so long as they are put on properly, this wont be a problem. If in doubt, add some glue.

I've been riding downhill mountain bikes all my life, never once had a grip slip off, and they take a crap load of stress and punishment.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

an awesome simple but very effective design. i am tempted to make one. i like the fact that they look like they could double as batons. you can stick marbles or ammo inside the tube as long as you got the end caps on. that one photo of the the 3 kids holding them up in the pulled position is a great shot, if there were a photo of the month, that would be my nomination. great job once again.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

cannonball55 said:


> I would love to use a grip as long as it was firmly attached. Because of the extended length there is alot of upward pull on the handle. If the handle was loose it could slip off causing the frame to fly backwards towards the shooter. Do they make some kind of stickum for bike grips? I thought of even welding a thick coil spring tightly around the handle to give it a grip. similiar to the welders hammer pictured below just with a larger shaft in the middle.
> Thanks,
> Stewart
> 
> View attachment 13278


I think that this is a great idea for the handle. It would look really good in all black. Great photo of the kids!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, great!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

A lot of fun with them!


----------



## cannonball55 (Nov 21, 2011)

Made a attachment for you flatbanders. It gives a nice wide pinch point. Wingnuts could be replaced with a cleaner looking chrome acorn nuts to make it look classy. I kinda like this way better and may do away with the cable clamps all together, as it will work with flat or tubed. I'll post a picture below but all I had was tubes to put in it but it shows the idea. Well sorta shows the idea if you can peer thru the blurryness. LOL sorry about the poor photo.
Thanks, Stewart


----------

